# Classic Squats



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, here are some old Squat minis that crossed my table recently. The only conversion is the one in red, and on him is is just some simple weapon swaps. 

Well, I don't know what kind of introduction Squats need, so here they are:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Squats nice to see someone giving them the love they deserve and beautifully painted +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Technically superb as ever.

I find the scheme a little too comical; especially the ruddy noses.


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god xD. When are these from?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome they survived the Nids!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

zacktheRipper said:


> Oh my god xD. When are these from?


The second one down is a champion and was in production as early as 1989. The top one and the bottom six are all made using the squat plastic sprue from around about 1990. And the heavy weapon squat is from 1990..one of the last 40k squat models made.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool. Magnificent work as usual. Now i have to get my mole mortar and crew painted.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear god some of them still exist......Nice work man you have to run these guys.........with there old rules


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Ew. XD Great paint job on them, i'm just not into the models. They are like old Space Marines..they've just gotten better. OLD TERMINATORS!! O.O!!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great paint job, but terrible models, a good reminder why these were shit canned quickly,they havent aged well to be honest either, some models from the same period of 40k could still be used today (hell some of them might have been finecasted and still being sold) but these guys were poor then and still are today.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

_where did you get these

I must know_


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

zacktheRipper said:


> Oh my god xD. When are these from?


These are 40k miniatures from the Rogue Trader days. They went out of production during the 2nd edition (when they still had rules for them) and then were retconned out of existence by the 3rd ed.

To be fair, the only minis from this era that have survived at all are some of the more static poses on Space Wolf Characters- and those came out quite a while after the plastic kits you see here.

If the Squats were updated, I'd expect to see something similar to Mantic's Forge Fathers line.


As to where I got them- these were painted on commission. I have a client who has a knack for finding classic minis on ebay. I really like seeing these older minis cross my table.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah they are not the best models ever but the nostalgia factor is off the chart.

Must have given you rep for something else as I need to spread it about apparently. So plus rep in principal!

edit: By not the best I mean the sculpts, the paint job is great.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> great paint job, but terrible models, a good reminder why these were shit canned quickly,they havent aged well to be honest either, some models from the same period of 40k could still be used today (hell some of them might have been finecasted and still being sold) but these guys were poor then and still are today.


I don't think this is really fair. Those models are no worse than anything else of the era and very few Rogue Trader models stack up with the quality of today's sculpts. The argument that the Squats "didn't fit into 40k" is silly and they weren't shitcanned for having mediocre sculpts, or the whole hobby would have died prior to 2nd Edition, lol. Nothing in Rogue Trader survived to the modern day in its original form. The Squats were eliminated because once 40K got more "serious" there was no niche for them and the designers couldn't come up with a decent transition for their fluff. Honestly, this is more of a deficiency on the part of the design team rather than anything fundamentally wrong with Space Dwarves in a universe that contains violent idiot savant space fungus and Warp dwelling elven space s&m fetishists. The bikers theme needed to go, that much is true. I think the problem is, minus the bikes and trikes, the Squats were just slow Imperial Guard. 

Good work to the OP. Great paint on some classic models. That first one seems right at home with the new gen bolt pistol. I'd have suggested modeling the others with modern lasguns too, but the work is still top notch. Sorry for the semi-necro but I just came across this.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I completely agree with you on pretty much every front. The Squats were eliminated because the designers couldn't come up with good fluff for them.

I can understand that. The original fluff pinned them as mutants who rebelled against the Imperium, but then remained on good terms with it- enough so that you could ally the armies together.

But when you think about it, their story would make them a Lost and the Damned army- some chaos mutant cult that overthrew their rulers, and clearly these planets need to be cleansed. 



Veteran Sergeant said:


> Nothing in Rogue Trader survived to the modern day in its original form.


Almost true. At the very end of the Rogue Trader era, White Dwarf magazine came out with quite a few rules for playing Space Wolves, along with a number of special characters. Widely regarded as the least interesting special character poses, Ragnar Blackmane, Njal Stormcaller and Ulrik the Slayer were all created in this era, and have recently been turned into finecast (meaning that GW is not listening to anyone who is calling for their replacement, and has committed to many more fine decades with them).

Those are the only surviving RT minis in production.

Now, this was *right* before the 2nd ed was released, and a long time after these squats were made.


----------

